# 2006 Madone 5.5 vs 2005 Madone 5.9 and 2006 Madone SL5.9 Andromeda



## rwethereyet (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Guys,
I am new to the group, new to cycling, new to Madones in other word I am clueless. I just purchased a 2006 Madone 5.5, and lucky enough to get the darker, more metallic red color (there are actually two different shades of red for this model). It looks beautiful but sometimes kind of boring compared with the graphics of the other Madones. I just got a call from my LBS and they found the 2005 Madone 5.9 that I was originally looking for, but it will cost me an extra $600.00...and just in case I was interested, they also found a 2006 Madone 5.9 SL with the Andromeda paint Job for an extra $800.00. I already know that the upgrades in both of these beautiful bikes will add to a lot more than the price difference. The questions are:Are the OCLV110 carbon frame , carbon stem and handlebars, Bonti aero wheels, etc, going to make a real difference for my recreational rides? ( I do not race but I ride with a fast group 22 to 25mph/ 200 miles a week). Is the SL a better choice than the more aero design of the 2005 5.9? I live in Florida, so mountains are out of the question. I just need to justify the extra money, It took me quite a while to make the desicion and now I am back to square one!.

Note: Just in case, if any of you experienced riders out there believe that any of these bikes will let me tell Mr. Hammerhead one (Serotta) and Mr Killl-them-all (Litespeed) of my group (great guys, great friends...but I hate them when they are pulling   ) to kiss my rockie butt....PLEASE LET ME KNOW!!!! 

Your imput will be deeply appreciated!  

Thanks


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

rwethereyet said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am...new to cycling
> The questions are:Are the OCLV110 carbon frame , carbon stem and handlebars, Bonti aero wheels, etc, going to make a real difference for my recreational rides?


No.




rwethereyet said:


> Is the SL a better choice than the more aero design of the 2005 5.9?


No.




rwethereyet said:


> ...now I am back to square one!.


No, you are not. You are just fine with the bike you have. Even top riders would be thrilled with any of the 3 rides you mentioned.




rwethereyet said:


> Note: Just in case, if any of you experienced riders out there believe that any of these bikes will let me tell Mr. Hammerhead one (Serotta) and Mr Killl-them-all (Litespeed) of my group (great guys, great friends...but I hate them when they are pulling   ) to kiss my rockie butt....PLEASE LET ME KNOW!!!! .


Sorry, no. The only thing that will let you tell them to "kiss your rockie butt," would be to get out on that wonderful 5.5 of yours and ride the hell out of it, so much so that your first statement of fact, quoted above, is no longer true!

Get out and ride!
peace, Zac


----------



## jnwarner0 (Oct 4, 2005)

*5.9SL vs. 5.5*

My new trek 5.9 SL just arrived yesterday and they are in the process of assembling it. I liked the looks of the SL vs. the 5.5. I was not a fan of the fin(personal preferance) and I really liked the andromeda color. I am changing out the stem and also the wheels Ksyrium ES, and they are using a compact FSA with a 50/36 ring. If you stay with the 5.5 which is an awesome bike have them change out the cane creek headset for the Kris King. That would be a small and inexpensive changeout but you would have a much better headset. So for what you want the 5.5 is perfect. I just have a tendancy to spend too much. Good luck with the bike.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*well*

there is no noticable diffference. In fact the regular oclv110 madone is a little nicer than the SL as it seems to hold a line without effort unlike any bike I've ever seen. But the only way to really find the very trivial differences that really don't make a difference is riding these machines 20 hours a week.....just like anything the more time you spend with two similar yet different objects the more you will see how different they are

as far as performance no there is no change and you are riding a bike that is nicer than most riders racing full time....except those that live at home still which is 60% of the USA pro field


----------



## rwethereyet (Oct 7, 2005)

*and the winner is: 2005 Madone 5.9*

Thank you to all of you for taking the time to offer your valuable knowledge and advice. You are all right and at the end it becomes a matter of personal preference. I got a really good deal on the 5.9 and only cost me $500 more. Now I really have to work on “the engine” to deserve this bike. I started back on February, been able to ride only 15 miles at 15mph on my Trek 2300. Now after loosing 25 pounds, I’m up to 50 or 75 miles rides on the weekends and I can hold 22, some times 25 mph with a good group. I am going to be 40 years old next year and I feel better than ever. I know that at my level, riding a 2005 Trek 2300 or a Madone 5.9 doesn’t make any difference and I can accomplish the same with either bike, but….man it feels good riding this baby, and it is payback for painful hours on the saddle during our hot and humid Florida Summer. My ex-golfing buddies think that I am crazy…well I think they are getting older and I am getting stronger………so!!
Thanks again,
Lou.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

"Now I really have to work on “the engine” to deserve this bike."

Nothing worse than driving a Porsche and being smoked by a Saturn. At a time trial recently, a 2006 Madone 5.5 drafted on me and my 2005 trek 1500 for at least 10 miles. In addition to illegally drafting, I would have been embarressed to do that given the different bikes. Not to mention I am a back of the fast pack rider in my town (and only ride 2-3 times a month-albeit I do run a lot). Get training.


----------



## Cyclenaut (Oct 23, 2005)

jnwarner0 said:


> My new trek 5.9 SL just arrived yesterday and they are in the process of assembling it. I liked the looks of the SL vs. the 5.5. I was not a fan of the fin(personal preferance) and I really liked the andromeda color. I am changing out the stem and also the wheels Ksyrium ES, and they are using a compact FSA with a 50/36 ring. If you stay with the 5.5 which is an awesome bike have them change out the cane creek headset for the Kris King. That would be a small and inexpensive changeout but you would have a much better headset. So for what you want the 5.5 is perfect. I just have a tendancy to spend too much. Good luck with the bike.


Why did you change the wheels? The Bonti wheels are lighter than your Ksyrium's and the paired spoking means that not only will they stay true longer, but you can get them serviced without sending them back to Mavic if a spoke breaks.


----------

